# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام  آعتذر

## max_11

آعتذر وقلبـــي بصفكـ قآم حيــل يعآتبنــي   
آن جيت آعتذرلك تكفى لاتصد عني وتخلينــي 
تعآل آسمع سبب غلطآتي قبل لاحيل تعاتبنــي 
يمكن تكون ظروفي قوية وآنت مو مقدرنــي 
ويمكن آكون مرضت وآنت مو دآري عنــي 
بس قبل تزعل وترحل تكفى أوقف وأسمعني 
آسمع كل دقة قآمت تنبض بقربك يآمواسيني 
آسمع كل بحة صوت قآمت بغيابك تعنينـي 
((حبــــــــــــــــيبـــــــــــــي)) 
تكفى رد وحس فيني ولغيرك تكفى لاتخليني 
تكفى تعال ودي آمسح دمعتك بدفا إيديني 
ودي أقول آحبك وآنت تقول تموت فينــي 
ودي آضحككـ وآنت بضحكاتك تداويني 
ودي آحبك حيل وآنت توعدني ماتبكيني 
ودي آحط أيدي بيدك ولعالمك توديني 
ودي آموت بحنيتك وبهمستك تمحيني 
لآني آعشق آنفاسك وآدري بك تهواني 
عسآني مآنحرم منك ولا حتى تخليني 
ســــــــــــلامتـــــكــــم

----------


## Devx

u need to make it better  :Smile:

----------


## mohamed73

> u need to make it better

 *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## yousef groumi

شكر جزيلا

----------

